# Maint Cost



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I always try to find a family owned business to support. I may not always get the best price but I sure do get better service, a caring person and the satisfaction that I am supporting HIS American dream.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive herd some good stories and a whole lotta horror stories from BPS. By the way, isnt BPS only a merc shop??


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh please!

3 plugs, lower unit lube

do it yourself maybe $50


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Water pump?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

you tube you can do it yourself trust me I did


----------

